# Alliant reloading data...  Huh?



## Grenadier (Feb 2, 2009)

Each year, I look forward to taking a look at their reloading recipes.  However, this year looks quite different:

http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/index.aspx

They used to have one of the better reloading recipe books out there, until now, where they only list recipes with Speer bullets, as if they were taken directly from the Speer #13 reloading manual.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2009)

Weird.  You think they got in bed with Speer?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 2, 2009)

More likly in bed with lawyers.

I reload alot, but I hesitate posting any reloading data for fear of a kaboom with someone elses gun I have no control of.

I bet that's Alliant's big fear.

Using one bullet, and the loading data say just use that bullet, would keep people from substiting other slugs of the same weight and having problems.

And as for the Speer loading data, well Speer has tested it, so Alliant does not have to pay for that (and that's another win for them.)

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Feb 2, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> More likly in bed with lawyers.
> 
> I reload alot, but I hesitate posting any reloading data for fear of a kaboom with someone elses gun I have no control of.
> 
> ...


 
That is my take on it as well.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 3, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> I reload alot, but I hesitate posting any reloading data for fear of a kaboom with someone elses gun I have no control of.
> 
> I bet that's Alliant's big fear.
> 
> Using one bullet, and the loading data say just use that bullet, would keep people from substiting other slugs of the same weight and having problems.


 
Interesting...  I've spoken with the Alliant folks in the past, and they've always been pretty good about recommendations using different bullets.  For example, their .40 recipes didn't list a 165 gr FMJ entry, but when I asked them about this, they said to go ahead and use their recipes that used a 170 grain XTP bullet.  

I've sent them an e-mail, to see what their official stance is on this.  



On another note, are you the same Deaf Smith from Glocktalk.com?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

Grenadier,

Very much so.

Deaf


----------

